# Sit Boy!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried clicker training him? If he is a fast learner, it won't take him long to work out that Sit = Click = Treat!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you're on the right track by trying to "shape" his behavior to "sit." He sounds like he still needs more time to catch on. When he sits all on his own, you might reinforce that by putting the command to it and praising; "sit, good sit!" You might try clicker training, that might be helpful too. Others will know more, but I think the lights will go on for him soon and it will click.You have brought him such a long well already, I just know he'll soon be "sittin' pretty"!


----------



## Meli (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't tried a clicker with him. I tried it with ginger before but she absolutely freaked out from the click it makes and tried to hide under the bed (she is a 90 lb dog). I could try that with him outside and leave the girls inside.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Or use a different noise as a marker - it doesn't have to be a click.


----------



## Meli (Sep 4, 2011)

He now sits about a quarter of the time. He seems to sit when I have a stern tone rather than just my normal tone.... It's funny how he comes when called for walks, cuddles, meds and baths, fetches, and stops jumping all with my normal tone... but I have to say sit like I really really mean it, and he will sit.... Now to work on stay.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Meli said:


> He now sits about a quarter of the time. He seems to sit when I have a stern tone rather than just my normal tone.... It's funny how he comes when called for walks, cuddles, meds and baths, fetches, and stops jumping all with my normal tone... but I have to say sit like I really really mean it, and he will sit.... Now to work on stay.


Good for you, and good for Ozzie! He sure _is_ a smart boy; he knows when you mean business! (Maybe he just figures he has better things to do than sit?!) Clearly you know how to get through to him, now go practice your "no nonsense" tone of voice, it will likely work for the "stay" command too! Glad you're seeing progress.:happy:


----------



## Meli (Sep 4, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> (Maybe he just figures he has better things to do than sit?!)


Hahah, yes he definitely has better things to do. Anything is better than sitting!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Is he uncomfortable in that position? Physically? If he is undermuscled, he may have the same problem that many Greyhounds have, where there is not enough cover on the bones for them to be able to sit comfortably. Maybe try on a soft surface or a mat?

Ditto on the clicker training. You can mute the clicker a bit by putting a bit of tape between the metal spring and the housing, if the noise is too loud. Not sure if you can get them there, but Karen Pryor makes a line of softer clickers too.

Once he masters sit, I'd just ask for tiny tiny stays at first, and reward heavily. Poodles are so intelligent; he'll pick it up quickly.


----------



## Meli (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey may be uncomfortable... The vet isn't a hundred percent sure he is neutered. And that its possible his bits didn't drop. They can't find out for certain until his heart worm is controlled enough to do an invasive surgical procedure. So If he isn't I'd imagine that might be painful to sit on. He is only 12 lbs, he has put on 3 lbs in the 2 months Ive had him. But as he isn't allowed to be too active he isn't building much muscle. He is just skin and bones.... I will try a multi folded towel, see if that helps. 

What I'm working on with him now is, sit - fetch - sit - fetch. I take his toy, say sit, and when he does, praise him, then say fetch as I toss his toy, he goes gets it comes stand in front of me, I say sit, and hold the treat and encourage the sit, before I take the rope from him. Then when he sits, I take the rope, give the treat and praise. say fetch toss the rope and keep repeating the process. He occasionally sits without my physical encouragement, so I right away, praise. He definitely loves being praised.... His little tail wags a million miles a minute. I'm hoping that with time, he will understand sit also means stay, until told to do something else. Because why use 2 commands when u say sit u ultimately mean for them to stay sitting. In the future I'll do stay as a separate command for whatever position he is in and staying.


----------

